# Another update on Gracie



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

That's lovely to hear. Glad that's she's happier and calmer in your home.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

How wonderful that you were able to make everyone's life better by improving Gracie's vision. She looks so sweet and innocent with that little duck in her mouth.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What a nice thing to read today. I am very happy for you and Gracie. That her vision has improved has to have so much to do with her more comfortable emotional state, along with the anxiety meds. You're a good doggie mommy and helped her feel so much better. Great news!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awwww! It is such good news to hear of little Gracie's improvement!!! Hope she continues to do better and enjoys life more and more in the future!


----------

